# :( Cheap piece-o-junk siphon bulb lasted me 7 water changes...



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I bought a standard green and clear sihphon from BA's. This one came with a starter bulb on the tail end of it. It was convenient, I must admit. But after 7 water changes (14 siphon starts) it has decided to fail. I don't know if there's a hole in it or what but it no longer sucks water in. Absolute BS man...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow really I remember looking at that long ago, go check on eBay they have these plastic ones with blue pump bulb, buy a few I love them and they are only a few dollars each

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought that type once of syphon once and it didn't work, a hole or something, returned it and never tried another.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been using the Python Squeeze Siphon Starter for years and it works great. Every once in a while something gets stuck in the ball and prevents the siphon from startinging but all you have to do is remove the ball and clean it to fix it.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28206&products_id=458
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

X2 - I have 2 of these and like Paul never had a problem. When siphon doesn't work like Paul, I just take it apart, a quick rinse, put it back together and good to go.



Y2KGT said:


> I've been using the Python Squeeze Siphon Starter for years and it works great. Every once in a while something gets stuck in the ball and prevents the siphon from startinging but all you have to do is remove the ball and clean it to fix it.
> 
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28206&products_id=458
> --
> Paul


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> I've been using the Python Squeeze Siphon Starter for years and it works great. Every once in a while something gets stuck in the ball and prevents the siphon from startinging but all you have to do is remove the ball and clean it to fix it.
> 
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28206&products_id=458
> --
> Paul


That's exactly what I have and it stopped working.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Must be one of those things that you have to buy high quality or forget it. I tried a topfin and gave up fast.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

The simplest way is to use your mouth to suck the water to get it started !


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Guppymen said:


> The simplest way is to use your mouth to suck the water to get it started !


Happy New Year!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mistersprinkles said:


> That's exactly what I have and it stopped working.


Like I said, you probably have a small piece of plant material preventing the little ball from sealing properly and therefore unable to start the siphon.
--
Paul


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Ever try filling the tube first, and then siphoning ? No accidental mouthful of tank water, no gadgets to break either. Works on any tubing. Fill tubing at the tap or submerge it in water to fill. Then hold both ends upright together, put one end in the tank, and aim the other end toward the bucket and away it goes. 

The tube filling trick is how I get the siphon going if I have to empty my water bed mattress, as there isn't much height difference between the mouth of the siphon once it's inside the mattress and the bottom of the bathtub where it's draining. That very small differential makes any siphon hard to start. So I attach the hose to the tap first, run it 'til it's full, then detach the tap end and put it down into the tub.

And Lee Valley used to have an excellent self starting siphon, and may still, I haven't looked to see. Not a squeeze thing, instead it's a small metal ball inside a metal sleeve fitting on clear tubing that you shake vertically in the water. Starts quite fast, works extremely well, but the tubing, sadly, isn't quite long enough for a lot of aquarium work. And the shaking to start it might well freak out sensitive fish. Because it does have a ball inside the fitting, it is possible for it to clog on a bit of plant or whatnot. Easy to clear though. Fittings are made of copper or maybe brass alloy. Mine's about fifteen years old now, still works a treat.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> Ever try filling the tube first, and then siphoning ?


Sure have. I don't mind sucking on the thing. I just found it easier with the bulb. I don't think there's anything stuck in it as the whoosh-squee sound when you squeeze it is now more of a whash-squaa than it was (can you tell I had a drink or two for NYE?)


----------

